# ID Camps



## Giesbock (Jun 21, 2020)

There are quite a few for-profit camps that bill themselves as ID Camps...college coaches in attendance, leading drills, coaching scrimmages etc.  My daughter has been to a few and the first time, was nervous but now realizing that they’re fun, she meets people and maybe, just maybe, will get on a coach's radar...
Appreciate any thoughts, comments, experience with ID camps..  thanks.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jun 21, 2020)

School specific ID camps give your kid a chance to feel out the campus, meet the coach, and they express to the coaching staff that you are interested in their school. You need to target schools where your kid could actually play if you care about getting interest from the camp. Check the bios of players to see if their accolades roughly match your kid’s. Email ahead and if you can get your coach to call ahead and let them know your child is coming, even better. 
I am not a fan of multi school camps most of the time.


----------



## Timan (Jun 21, 2020)

My son attended "multi college ID" when he was a freshman. At the time, he played for DA, and he often played-up to older age teams. So, I noted it to the camp organizers, but the camp devided players into two groups based on their grad year, and my son automatically went to the younger group. I felt the coaches didn't really pay attentions on the younger group side, even though my son dominated at the scrimmages. I also found that most of coaches in the camp were assistant coaches, and there are very few D1 head coaches. At the other hand, my son also attended real ID run by each college. At these camps, although my son started from the 2nd group with Fr and So, but the end of the camp, he was in the main group with pretty good Sr. and Jr. players. The head coach also spoke to my son in person, and I received a follow-up email.
For me, multi-college ID for Fr. and So is just for usual commercial summer camps everyone can join. It is not really elite ID camps. I do not know for Jr. and So., but I would like to  go "real ID" run by each college.


----------



## NumberTen (Jun 21, 2020)

Unless you are a senior and maybe a select few juniors most camps show no interest, at least from our experience.  Agreed with previous post its just summer camp for Fresh and Soph.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jun 21, 2020)

NumberTen said:


> Unless you are a senior and maybe a select few juniors most camps show no interest, at least from our experience.  Agreed with previous post its just summer camp for Fresh and Soph.


Definitely not true for girls.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 21, 2020)

NumberTen said:


> Unless you are a senior and maybe a select few juniors most camps show no interest, at least from our experience.  Agreed with previous post its just summer camp for Fresh and Soph.


Also a money maker for schools.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 22, 2020)

Does anyone know of a centralized list of college camps? Or, maybe just need to visit each school’s website..


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jun 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Does anyone know of a centralized list of college camps? Or, maybe just need to visit each school’s website..


Nothing is going on right now because of Covid. But yes, visit each school’s website. Your daughter is going to be a junior, right? She should be contacting schools and she should have a feel where there is some interest. She can openly ask schools she likes that know of her if they’d like to see her at camp. Remember, camps are mostly fundraisers for the school. If a school doesn’t know her at all and you’re doing the camp to try and get on the radar, she should be contacting the coach beforehand to express interest and asking about upcoming camps. Also if she fills out the recruiting profile on the school website she’ll be on their email list and should get camp info. Some schools do quiet little invite only camps and they don’t advertise them heavily - you’ll need to frequently check the school’s website to notice these.


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 22, 2020)

Silverlakes  for Boys and Girls.  As mentioned lots of assistant coaches.









						Soccer ID Camps & College Soccer Camps | 300+ Colleges | EXACT Sports
					

Soccer ID Camp attended by over 1,000 college coaches each year. Build personal NCAA & NAIA connections to reach your full potential.



					exactsports.com
				












						Soccer ID Camps & College Soccer Camps | 300+ Colleges | EXACT Sports
					

Soccer ID Camp attended by over 1,000 college coaches each year. Build personal NCAA & NAIA connections to reach your full potential.



					exactsports.com


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jun 22, 2020)

My dd attended a variety of camps and we had not one coach from these camps reach out to her about attending their school.  She even did very well at these camps.   All of my dd's contact came from coaches watching her play and their was plenty of contact.


----------



## outside! (Jun 22, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> My dd attended a variety of camps and we had not one coach from these camps reach out to her about attending their school.  She even did very well at these camps.   All of my dd's contact came from coaches watching her play and their was plenty of contact.


On the flip side, my dd was noticed at a school specific winter ID camp and the led to an offer.


----------



## full90 (Jun 22, 2020)

Just an FYI private invite only camps are illegal. They have to be open to all. A few schools have tried this in the past and get hit with ncaa sanctions. Santa Clara did it and were not allowed to recruit/contact the kids that attended for a certain amount of time. Our friends daughter went and the coaches told her due to ncaa violation they couldn’t contact her for a few months following the camp.


----------



## Timan (Jun 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Does anyone know of a centralized list of college camps? Or, maybe just need to visit each school’s website..











						California women's soccer ID camps
					

California women's soccer ID Camps. The one and only online directory of all soccer ID camps at U.S. colleges.



					www.collegeidcamps.net
				



I have used this website for couple years. The information here might not be very accurate, but there is link to each college, so that you can double check the date. To find other state, go to menu, and select the state you are interested in.


----------



## Timan (Jun 22, 2020)

Timan said:


> California women's soccer ID camps
> 
> 
> California women's soccer ID Camps. The one and only online directory of all soccer ID camps at U.S. colleges.
> ...


Do not go "sponser's web" link. Just scroll down.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jun 22, 2020)

full90 said:


> Just an FYI private invite only camps are illegal. They have to be open to all. A few schools have tried this in the past and get hit with ncaa sanctions. Santa Clara did it and were not allowed to recruit/contact the kids that attended for a certain amount of time. Our friends daughter went and the coaches told her due to ncaa violation they couldn’t contact her for a few months following the camp.


Yep. How they deal with it now is they put the info up on their website for a very short time with only targeted advertising.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 22, 2020)

Good info. Thanks.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 26, 2020)

The NCAA dead period extension affects two multi-school camps I know of...no D1 coaches may be present in person. They’re innovating and adapting. And we will too..

ps.  One well known team practice at OCGP last night didn’t seem to be adhering to any sort of social distancing...

maybe I saw wrong so if someone can attest, I’m listening.  But what I saw was coach with girls crowded around to hear what he was saying...


----------



## oh canada (Jun 27, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> The NCAA dead period extension affects two multi-school camps I know of...no D1 coaches may be present in person. They’re innovating and adapting. And we will too..
> 
> ps.  One well known team practice at OCGP last night didn’t seem to be adhering to any sort of social distancing...
> 
> maybe I saw wrong so if someone can attest, I’m listening.  But what I saw was coach with girls crowded around to hear what he was saying...


why "well known team"?  They should be named.  Coach should be id'd.  If a coach was rostering and playing older kids, everyone would want that cheater outed.  No different here.  Actually more important as it could affect health.  It's not ok as a coach to pressure your kids and families to play without socially distancing at this point.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 28, 2020)

oh canada said:


> why "well known team"?  They should be named.  Coach should be id'd.  If a coach was rostering and playing older kids, everyone would want that cheater outed.  No different here.  Actually more important as it could affect health.  It's not ok as a coach to pressure your kids and families to play without socially distancing at this point.


Because it only dawned on me later that they weren’t taking any protective measures- kinda looked like a normal practice- not the new spread out format.

Will watch more closely and if the same thing goes on again, will call em out by name.


----------



## NumberTen (Jun 28, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Because it only dawned on me later that they weren’t taking any protective measures- kinda looked like a normal practice- not the new spread out format.
> 
> Will watch more closely and if the same thing goes on again, will call em out by name.


You go Karen.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 28, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> The NCAA dead period extension affects two multi-school camps I know of...no D1 coaches may be present in person. They’re innovating and adapting. And we will too..
> 
> ps.  One well known team practice at OCGP last night didn’t seem to be adhering to any sort of social distancing...
> 
> maybe I saw wrong so if someone can attest, I’m listening.  But what I saw was coach with girls crowded around to hear what he was saying...


I thought you were joking but I guess not.  Maybe just go up and tell the parents nicely and the coach of said club that not following protocol could ruin it for everyone else.  I believe everyone should follow the rules.  If they tell you to f off, then send email to Great Park officials with some pics.  If Great Park tells you to f off, then come on here and start naming names and then we can all go tell the parents and coach to get their act together because we want to follow the rules and be safe and not get shut down.  Did you do that yet?  You kind of sound like a little snitch but that's me being judgie and I want to give you the benefit of the doubt.  Is this club a club you have an ax to grind too?.  We had people like this at church when I used to go.  Apostle Paul called them gossips and busy bodies.  Paul also help convert Gentiles and they tried to eat with the Jewish Christians and Peter's group.  Paul had to deal with some interesting things back in the early ADs.  Some we can apply to today and some, no way.........


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 28, 2020)

No comment


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 28, 2020)

Except to say that unlike your situation, I don’t have an axe to grind with any club.

I’ll have a closer look this week and decide if it’s worth the hassle of making an issue.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 28, 2020)

NumberTen said:


> You go Karen.


How’d you know my name?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 29, 2020)

I spoke to a Great Park official and she said they have people in Plain Cloths as GP monitors walking the fields to make sure guidelines are followed.  I take back my advise.  She said people are getting really chippy already and not to take matters into your own hands and act as the GP police.  Some folks are absolutely down playing the risk of the virus ((freedom fighters or t followers)) and some are the opposite and being tattletales like little Cindy Brady back in the day.  Both folks are taking things to the extremes.  She did say that some teams got a little competitive and lost their way and tried to actually play a soccer game.  They were told to hold their horses and follow the rules like everyone else or your club will be suspended.  She also said they might have a hotline to call in to report violators.  This is 100% true.  Play by the rules is my motto,


----------



## Dargle (Jan 11, 2021)

Timan said:


> My son attended "multi college ID" when he was a freshman. At the time, he played for DA, and he often played-up to older age teams. So, I noted it to the camp organizers, but the camp devided players into two groups based on their grad year, and my son automatically went to the younger group. I felt the coaches didn't really pay attentions on the younger group side, even though my son dominated at the scrimmages. I also found that most of coaches in the camp were assistant coaches, and there are very few D1 head coaches. At the other hand, my son also attended real ID run by each college. At these camps, although my son started from the 2nd group with Fr and So, but the end of the camp, he was in the main group with pretty good Sr. and Jr. players. The head coach also spoke to my son in person, and I received a follow-up email.
> For me, multi-college ID for Fr. and So is just for usual commercial summer camps everyone can join. It is not really elite ID camps. I do not know for Jr. and So., but I would like to  go "real ID" run by each college.


To revive this thread and bring it back on topic, I have noticed that many smaller schools (esp. DIII, but also some DIs in the Ivy League or Patriot League) either don't run their own full-length ID camps or they do them with other schools. Some send a coach to participate in independently run camps (e.g., Exact) and some run one as a consortium where they may lead the camp and it may be located on their campus, but it has a separate name from the school and a bunch of other college coaches come to and staff the camp in addition to the host coaches.  These seem like an efficient way to get exposure to lots of coaches at once, especially if you're going to the east coast and won't be able to go back there frequently, but perhaps you end up getting not enough exposure to any one of them and it ends up being a waste.  Is it better to target the schools that have their own on-site options, even if your Fresh/Soph hasn't quite narrowed their schools down in that way or if you don't know whether you are a good candidate for that school yet?


----------



## Dubs (Jan 11, 2021)

Dargle said:


> To revive this thread and bring it back on topic, I have noticed that many smaller schools (esp. DIII, but also some DIs in the Ivy League or Patriot League) either don't run their own full-length ID camps or they do them with other schools. Some send a coach to participate in independently run camps (e.g., Exact) and some run one as a consortium where they may lead the camp and it may be located on their campus, but it has a separate name from the school and a bunch of other college coaches come to and staff the camp in addition to the host coaches.  These seem like an efficient way to get exposure to lots of coaches at once, especially if you're going to the east coast and won't be able to go back there frequently, but perhaps you end up getting not enough exposure to any one of them and it ends up being a waste.  Is it better to target the schools that have their own on-site options, even if your Fresh/Soph hasn't quite narrowed their schools down in that way or if you don't know whether you are a good candidate for that school yet?


Always a good idea to target a school(s) and go to their specific camp on their campus and have your kid's coach call or send a note ahead of time telling them they will be there.  Only time the multi school camp might bare fruit is if your kid has been identified by a coach (es) and you let them know prior that you will be attending.... otherwise you can easily get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 11, 2021)

Legends did ID camp this past weekend at Silverlakes open to all kids, not just Legends players.   Since no D1 schools there they made it a 2 for 1 special getting this camp and then one in Spring once D1 coaches can participate.   All parents had to stay in cars.   Sadly my kid was sick thus missed it.    

Schools there were Azusa Pacific University (D2), Cal Lutheran University (D3), Life Pacific College (NAIA), Cal State Los Angeles (D2), Texas Woman's University (D2), St. Katherine University (NAIA), Ottawa (AZ) University (NAIA), Arizona Christian University (NAIA), Westmont University (NAIA), Vanguard University (NAIA), San Francisco State (D2), Providence Christian University (NAIA), La Verne University (D3), Marymount California University (NAIA), Sierra Nevada University (NAIA), University of Redlands (D3), Mt. Sac College (JC)


----------

